# American Bloodline vs German Bloodline



## Arcadia (Oct 30, 2014)

The breeder I spoke with today had mentioned that her shepherds were all of the German bloodline and not American. Can someone please explain the difference and pros/cons of these bloodlines?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This is a rather loaded question. It's like asking Mac vs PC or American vs foreign cars. Really depends on who you talk to, what their previous experience has been, what type of dog they are looking for in temperament, drive, size, color, etc.

Are you looking for a dog? If so it may be easier and more effective if you explain what you want or don't want in a GSD, where you are located, and folks can make suggestions on breeders or lines that might fit.


----------



## Arcadia (Oct 30, 2014)

Liesje said:


> This is a rather loaded question. It's like asking Mac vs PC or American vs foreign cars. Really depends on who you talk to, what their previous experience has been, what type of dog they are looking for in temperament, drive, size, color, etc.
> 
> Are you looking for a dog? If so it may be easier and more effective if you explain what you want or don't want in a GSD, where you are located, and folks can make suggestions on breeders or lines that might fit.


I don't really care about bloodline as long as the dog is healthy and has a good temperament. I will probably catch some flack for this, but I absolutely adore King Shepherds, which I understand to be a breed-in-progress. I love shepherds and I love them to be large.

I would prefer a male shepherd that comes from a line of large males and I am based in North Carolina.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Arcadia said:


> I don't really care about bloodline as long as the dog is healthy and has a good temperament. I will probably catch some flack for this, but I absolutely adore King Shepherds, which I understand to be a breed-in-progress. I love shepherds and I love them to be large.
> 
> I would prefer a male shepherd that comes from a line of large males and I am based in North Carolina.



If you adore King Shepherds, why not get one of those? If you want a very large dog it's better to go to someone who responsibly breeds King Shepherds to their breed standard than to try to find someone breeding over-standard German Shepherds.


----------



## Arcadia (Oct 30, 2014)

Emoore said:


> If you adore King Shepherds, why not get one of those? If you want a very large dog it's better to go to someone who responsibly breeds King Shepherds to their breed standard than to try to find someone breeding over-standard German Shepherds.


King Shepherd breeders are few and far between in the United States. I've contacted multiple breeders and none of them are expecting litters in the near future. If you know of one, please do tell! I'm happy with either, though!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

would a Shiloh suit you?


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

American GSDs vs German GSDs should really be split into 2 separate breeds, they have so little in common. Ideally, the German bloodline dogs are still bred to the breed standard, though not all are.

My bias is the European way, so I won't comment on the American lines. There are Ambred breeders here who can talk about that.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I like the American lines. I have bred, shown, and trained them for over 40 years. They can have good drives and beautiful conformation. You just have to look for the right breeders.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

ASL vs WGSL....WGSL definitely more performance bred.


SuperG


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Just a word of caution... while you may like oversized dogs, don't pick a breeder just because they breed oversized. A GSD isn't supposed to be a huge dog, so a breeder who puts enormous size first and foremost is likely cutting corners elsewhere to achieve that goal. 

That being said, most of the German show lines I've met have had a very blocky build, making them appear much larger (while still being within the standard). I haven't met many ASL's, so I can't say much about them. 

What are you looking for in terms of drive? What kind of lifestyle does your family have- are you very active? Not so much? Do you plan on doing any sorts of activities with your dog?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The member RubyTuesday likes larger GSD. You might send her a PM. She has been very happy with her breeder who, unfortunately, I can't remember.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Arcadia said:


> I don't really care about bloodline as long as the dog is healthy and has a good temperament. I will probably catch some flack for this, but I absolutely adore King Shepherds, which I understand to be a breed-in-progress. I love shepherds and I love them to be large.
> 
> I would prefer a male shepherd that comes from a line of large males and I am based in North Carolina.


Then it shouldnt matter what bloodline


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Liesje said:


> This is a rather loaded question. It's like asking Mac vs PC or American vs foreign cars. Really depends on who you talk to, what their previous experience has been, *what type of dog they are looking for in temperament, drive*, size, color, etc.
> 
> Are you looking for a dog? If so it may be easier and more effective if you explain what you want or don't want in a GSD, where you are located, and folks can make suggestions on breeders or lines that might fit.





Arcadia said:


> I don't really care about bloodline as long as the dog is healthy and has a good temperament.


The reason Liesje is mentioning these things is that "good temperament" is absolutely subjective. What's good for one person is absolutely terrible for another. Someone who just wants a good family pet is going to go crazy with a high drive working dog, and someone looking to do advanced competition or train working dogs is never going to get anywhere with a dog that is just happy laying around the house all day.

So, that's why we ask what activities you're looking to do with your dog. Are you interested in any sports? Do you have any goals for your dog? If you could describe your ideal dog's personality, what would it be like? These are the things you need to ask to figure out what sort of breeder would work for you.

If you don't have any really specific goals in mind, however, could I suggest a rescue? If you get a young adult dog, you'll have a really great idea of what the size will be like, and you'll also have a great idea about temperament. You'd be able to meet the dog and see if it's one that would fit in with your life. I know there are plenty of reasons to still go with a breeder (having a health history is a huge one), but I just thought I'd throw it out there as an option.


----------



## Dennis. (Sep 27, 2014)

The first thing I learned is that a bloodline is just a "Guideline" each dog can be different.

I chose a WGSL puppy because from my research they seem to have a milder temperaments and drive. I was worried about the health/hips too of American. 

The working line pups are a bit too much for me right now. I'm in an apartment, my last dogs were pretty calm. The working dogs I've read CAN make great pets but probably with a yard to run around in which I dont have.

With that said I went to a Schutzhund club meet last weekend and saw the dogs work and sit in the bleachers. They were far less (crazy?) then the internet led me to believe. The only time I felt much of a difference was watching a dog that was working out bad training on the forced retrieve. 

I never looked at the American lines, I never hear much good about them on the boards, clubs, or in any of the stuff I read which worried me enough to stay away. 

My advice is to check this (Leerburg so you think you want a high drive puppy?): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXqNl5bTCMU
Then go see the kind of dogs in action. I went to the US National Seiger show to see WGSL and then went to my local club to see the working dogs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

disagree on this point said by Wolfenstein " "good temperament" is absolutely subjective. What's good for one person is absolutely terrible for another"

Good temperament is essential no matter what the life path of the dog is going to be . Good temperament is not subjective . 
Temperament and drive are not synonymous . You can have good temperament without having high , insatiable , drives . Sometimes this type of drive exceeds the threshold that the temperament can carry and that is a big problem. 
Hyper energy can mask the lack of temperamental soundness.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Dennis, that high drive puppy is a Belgian Malinois. Even the most active German Shepherd will be less hyper than an extremely high drive Malinois. They are different breeds.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

There is a difference between high energy and high drive. There also is focus and intensity which come into play, these are temperament related but is shown when in drive. So they are in a way related. 
My dog for example I would describe as medium energy, great off switch, doesn't get annoying, however he will do obedience or play a game with high drive and he will not stop, with bite work the hard grip and focus will stay aggressive for a very long times.
I've worked with a mal who was hypo, but will get sick of the tug in minutes and lose focus. 
If you have ever seen WGSL work around the ring you will see that they have plenty of drive and focus. And most end up completing sch 1 by 18 months which I think is very impressive.
I've never seen a asl work around the ring so I can't speak for them. But I know with WGSL they make the dogs work


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

carmspack said:


> disagree on this point said by Wolfenstein " "good temperament" is absolutely subjective. What's good for one person is absolutely terrible for another"
> 
> Good temperament is essential no matter what the life path of the dog is going to be . Good temperament is not subjective .
> Temperament and drive are not synonymous . You can have good temperament without having high , insatiable , drives . Sometimes this type of drive exceeds the threshold that the temperament can carry and that is a big problem.
> Hyper energy can mask the lack of temperamental soundness.


All very true! All I meant was that in the grand scheme of things, just saying "good temperament" is too vague.


----------

